# Bedroom Spinning Roundhouse Technique Practice - Seeking Feedback



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

I was paying special attention to hip movement. All comments welcome - the word harsh doesn't exist to me.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 18, 2016)

i think its good. especially with not much space and because you choose the more difficult and stronger round kick variation and not the crescent kick variation (of this move which is also called tornado kick).


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> i think its good. especially with not much space and because you choose the more difficult and stronger round kick variation and not the crescent kick variation (of this move which is also called tornado kick).


I found the crescent kick variation more difficult to pull off properly, and all that is required for the roundhouse variation is to turn the lead leg pointing inwards.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 18, 2016)

What style of tornado kick are you doing? It seems like you're starting from an irregular position. If this is because of space, try to delay the actual kick until your body is facing the right direction and i promise you won't break your foot on a wall.
Other than that, you have good body coordination. Keep it up


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 18, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I found the crescent kick variation more difficult to pull off properly, and all that is required for the roundhouse variation is to turn the lead leg pointing inwards.


i know but its more difficult to make it high because one has to be more flexible.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2016)

It's not bad, and I will always give props for being willing to post video inviting criticism.
First off, it's not a tornado kick. A tornado kick starts with a kick. In the variant you're doing, you'd start with a rear leg roundhouse then proceed to do the jump/spinning roundhouse.
As to what you're actually doing...
The first thing I'd do is work on getting rid of the big windup you're doing. Kicks like this are unlikely to be effective anyway, and with such a MASSIVE telegraph, I don't see any way you'd ever land it on anything other than a bag. Additionally, you should expect to get punched in the head every time you drop your hands to start that massive windup.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> A tornado kick starts with a kick.


nope. it starts with a spin, its not a combi of several kicks.
to be less telegraphing, i'd recommend just to turn the front foot from a side stance and then come around with hip and shoulders. many tkd videos show this too.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> nope. it starts with a spin, its not a combi of several kicks.
> to be less telegraphing, i'd recommend just to turn the front foot from a side stance and then come around with hip and shoulders. many tkd videos show this too.



You're right. You do not HAVE to start with the rear leg kick. It's just a good way to start the turn without an insane amount of windup.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2016)

We don't have kicks like this. While they wouldn't fit well with our art, they look like good ways to work on body mechanics..and they look fun. I need to find a friend who does some of these kinds of kicks and learn a bit. Of course, with my tight hips, I'll probably just end up limping for a few days, but what's practice without a limp?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> What style of tornado kick are you doing? It seems like you're starting from an irregular position. If this is because of space, try to delay the actual kick until your body is facing the right direction and i promise you won't break your foot on a wall.
> Other than that, you have good body coordination. Keep it up



Not being harsh but it's not likely to be from restricted space and all to do with teaching himself the kick from videos. An instructor could take this to a good and safe level.


Well done for posting though, you will get some positive criticism here to help ( get an instructor lol)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> We don't have kicks like this. While they wouldn't fit well with our art, they look like good ways to work on body mechanics..and they look fun. I need to find a friend who does some of these kinds of kicks and learn a bit. Of course, with my tight hips, I'll probably just end up limping for a few days, but what's practice without a limp?



Acro, drills a lot of pretty useful basic mechanics. It would not be wasted time.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's not bad, and I will always give props for being willing to post video inviting criticism.
> First off, it's not a tornado kick. A tornado kick starts with a kick. In the variant you're doing, you'd start with a rear leg roundhouse then proceed to do the jump/spinning roundhouse.
> As to what you're actually doing...
> The first thing I'd do is work on getting rid of the big windup you're doing. Kicks like this are unlikely to be effective anyway, and with such a MASSIVE telegraph, I don't see any way you'd ever land it on anything other than a bag. Additionally, you should expect to get punched in the head every time you drop your hands to start that massive windup.


Of course wouldn't use that hands low windup in close range, I would use probably use a roundhouse fake to get into the throwing stance or a fake right hook. This is just the kick itself, no setup.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> nope. it starts with a spin, its not a combi of several kicks.
> to be less telegraphing, i'd recommend just to turn the front foot from a side stance and then come around with hip and shoulders. many tkd videos show this too.


I did, but you can't see my feet in the video :π


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 18, 2016)

Sometimes I get sloppy because I'm subconsciously afraid of hitting something.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 20, 2016)

The only suggestion I have is always do techniques in the appropriate amount of space.  If the space is too small then it's best not to do long range techniques because all that you'll end up doing is chopping up a technique that was never made to be done in a small area. The end result is that you never learn to do the technique properly because you are always chopping it up because of limited space.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The only suggestion I have is always do techniques in the appropriate amount of space.  If the space is too small then it's best not to do long range techniques because all that you'll end up doing is chopping up a technique that was never made to be done in a small area. The end result is that you never learn to do the technique properly because you are always chopping it up because of limited space.



Actually, as long as you have enough room for full extension of the kick, you're fine. This is a jumping kick (which means up and down) not a flying kick (which means moving forward). Doing it without moving forward is a little more difficult, but is actually something to be encouraged.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The only suggestion I have is always do techniques in the appropriate amount of space.  If the space is too small then it's best not to do long range techniques because all that you'll end up doing is chopping up a technique that was never made to be done in a small area. The end result is that you never learn to do the technique properly because you are always chopping it up because of limited space.


Actually I practice this at a gym against a bag too, so space really isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Azulx (Aug 28, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Actually I practice this at a gym against a bag too, so space really isn't an issue for me.



I am going to do this kick during my next sparring classes. I'll try different thing to see what works and doesn't. As far as how it looks: it looks good. We call it butterfly round house.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 30, 2016)

It's not the worst thing I've seen someone perform in their bedroom.


----------

